# FreeBSD RPI 3?



## Mattais (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello,

I am wondering if you any of you have had a positive experience with FreeBSD on the Pi 3?

What are boot times like?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2016)

It's not supported yet. So there's very little experience.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 10, 2016)

I know that Crochet now supports RPi3 with FreeBSD -CURRENT.
https://github.com/freebsd/crochet/tree/master/board/RaspberryPi3
http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/u-boot-rpi3/

I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 11, 2016)

Here is how with a usb sd card writer on da0:


```
pkg install u-boot-rpi3
pkg install aarch64-binutils
git clone https://github.com/freebsd/crochet /crochet
cd /crochet
./crochet.sh -b RaspberryPi3
cd /crochet/work
dd if=FreeBSD-aarch64-12-GENERIC-UP.img of=/dev/da0 bs=10240 conv=sync
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 19, 2016)

Got a board this week and built an image as above. Worked as expected. Took 3-4 hours to compile ARM64 for the first time under crochet.
Trying to get an DS3231 RTC working now.

```
root@rpi3:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD rpi3 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0: Fri Nov 18 20:03:30 EST 2016     root@Testing:/crochet/work/obj/arm64.aarch64/usr/src/sys/GENERIC-UP  arm64
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 19, 2016)

I tried writing my crochet disk image to a usb stick and it would not boot. I understand RPi3 allows USB booting.

I see the kernel is UP meaning uni-processor. There are two kernconf files for the RPi3-ARM64 GENERIC and GENERIC-UP so maybe just a matter of using the other kernel conf file.


----------



## Mattais (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, checking RaspBSD, the RPI3 img is all good, i am interested in building a Pi-Top with a RPI3, i think it would be awesome for mobile development, and its modular, so when there is eventually a RPI4, 5 or 6, i can pop it in and it will be even more powerful.


----------



## Mattais (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you all for being so helpful, I will mark the thread as solved


----------



## savinsv (Dec 24, 2016)

Good day.
Please tell me when the planned new assembly, which will eliminate the problem with hanging RPI3 after entering commands to reboot the device?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 24, 2016)

So when you enter `shutdown -r now` it hangs? I will check mine to see if it hangs.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes I do see the same thing. Shows syncing disk then debug output and uptime. Last message is Rebooting and it hangs.


----------



## Qiwei Ye (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes. Also hang on my device:
 reboot or shutdown -r now


----------



## savinsv (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, I've tried all the commands (shutdown -r now or reboot or reboot now). And always the system hangs with the inscription - rebooting.
I use the image - FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-UP-308109M.img.gz


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 25, 2016)

On Arm shutdown and reboot is handled differently.
If you look at this Beaglebone commit for adding shutdown to FreeBSD11 you can see some of the issues.
PMIC is the power management controller and plays a part in shutdown and reboot.
I am sure with time this will get fixed on RPi3..

Anybody try Gonzo's Multiprocessor RPI3 Kernel yet?
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2016-November/015092.html


----------



## savinsv (Dec 26, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> On Arm shutdown and reboot is handled differently.
> If you look at this Beaglebone commit for adding shutdown to FreeBSD11 you can see some of the issues.
> PMIC is the power management controller and plays a part in shutdown and reboot.
> I am sure with time this will get fixed on RPi3..
> ...



I tried to what is proposed in the mail. Everything worked out. The system reboots remotely. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm just now attempting this, as I'd like to run a better suited embedded OS on the PI than Linux.  I've since enabled the firmware fuses on the boards that are suppose to allow USB boot.  I burned an image FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-320146M.img to a USB stick and attempt to boot, but no joy.

Does the default uboot provide USB booting? is an option required in config.txt? the uboot multipage manual is a poor resource for finding specific things as it is multipage, and not a single page document.

Does it provide a serial console UBOOT splash screen?

On power-up the PI power light comes on and the USB flashes for about 0.75 seconds...then nothing.

No monitor or keyboard is attached and wireshark indicates no traffic (ARP/DHCP/etc) from the board.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gray Jack (Apr 1, 2018)

Mattais said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if you any of you have had a positive experience with FreeBSD on the Pi 3?
> 
> ...


The current image works fine in general, but wifi and bluetooth won't work since either sdio support is not finished or it's finished but we still need the driver, please correct me if I'm wrong, didn't used FreeBSD for a while on my RPI3.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2018)

tempest766 said:


> I burned an image FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-320146M.img to a USB stick and attempt to boot, but no joy.


You are using the wrong image. You want this one:
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/sn...NT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180329-r331740.img.xz
The image you quoted is from -CURRENT over 9 months ago.



tempest766 said:


> Does the default uboot provide USB booting?


I have not heard of anyone booting off usb on Arm.



tempest766 said:


> Does it provide a serial console UBOOT splash screen?


Yes. Infact this is the only way to see the uboot messages. Since it starts before FreeBSD none of its output is in dmesg.
I have been messing with DT overlays and the only way to verify they have loaded correctly is to watch the output from uboot.


----------

